# Problem making an iso of cdrom



## tim-m89 (May 1, 2010)

```
dd if=/dev/cd0 of=out.iso bs=2048 
dd: /dev/cd0: Device not configured
0+0 records in
0+0 records out
0 bytes transferred in 0.009651 secs (0 bytes/sec)
```

Why does this happen with my cdrom but if I try to make an iso of a dvd+r it works perfectly? Also the cdrom mounts perfectly with:

```
mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /mnt/cd
```

So I have to recreate the iso using mkisofs but would prefer to just use dd.


----------



## lyuts (May 1, 2010)

Do you have /dev/acd0 by any chance?


----------



## tim-m89 (May 2, 2010)

No just /dev/cd0. Also I am running 8 stable and using ahci and I never tried it with ata so have nothing to compare with. Here is my kernel configuration file:


```
#
# GENERIC -- Generic kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/amd64
#
# For more information on this file, please read the config(5) manual page,
# and/or the handbook section on Kernel Configuration Files:
#
#    http://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-config.html
#
# The handbook is also available locally in /usr/share/doc/handbook
# if you've installed the doc distribution, otherwise always see the
# FreeBSD World Wide Web server (http://www.FreeBSD.org/) for the
# latest information.
#
# An exhaustive list of options and more detailed explanations of the
# device lines is also present in the ../../conf/NOTES and NOTES files.
# If you are in doubt as to the purpose or necessity of a line, check first
# in NOTES.
#
# $FreeBSD: src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC,v 1.531.2.10 2010/04/26 17:03:56 yongari Exp $

cpu		HAMMER
ident		MYKERNEL

# To statically compile in device wiring instead of /boot/device.hints
#hints		"GENERIC.hints"		# Default places to look for devices.

# Use the following to compile in values accessible to the kernel
# through getenv() (or kenv(1) in userland). The format of the file
# is 'variable=value', see kenv(1)
#
# env		"GENERIC.env"

makeoptions	DEBUG=-g		# Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols

options		KDB
options		DDB

options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
options 	INET6			# IPv6 communications protocols
options 	SCTP			# Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_DIRHASH		# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
options 	NFSCLIENT		# Network Filesystem Client
options 	NFSSERVER		# Network Filesystem Server
options 	NFSLOCKD		# Network Lock Manager
options 	NFS_ROOT		# NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT		# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat (sgtty)
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD32	# Compatible with i386 binaries
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4		# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5		# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD7		# Compatible with FreeBSD7
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	KTRACE			# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES	# POSIX-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128	# Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV	# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	HWPMC_HOOKS		# Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing
options 	MAC			# TrustedBSD MAC Framework
options		FLOWTABLE		# per-cpu routing cache
#options 	KDTRACE_FRAME		# Ensure frames are compiled in
#options 	KDTRACE_HOOKS		# Kernel DTrace hooks
options 	INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE     # Include this file in kernel

# Make an SMP-capable kernel by default
options 	SMP			# Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel

# CPU frequency control
device		cpufreq

# Bus support.
device		acpi
device		pci

# Modular ATA
device		atacore		# Core ATA functionality
#device		atacard		# CARDBUS support
#device		atabus		# PC98 cbus support
device		ataisa		# ISA bus support
device		atapci		# PCI bus support; only generic chipset support

# PCI ATA chipsets
device		ataahci		# AHCI SATA
#device		ataacard	# ACARD
#device		ataacerlabs	# Acer Labs Inc. (ALI)
#device		ataadaptec	# Adaptec
#device		ataamd		# American Micro Devices (AMD)
#device		ataati		# ATI
#device		atacenatek	# Cenatek
#device		atacypress	# Cypress
#device		atacyrix	# Cyrix
#device		atahighpoint	# HighPoint
device		ataintel	# Intel
device		ataite		# Integrated Technology Inc. (ITE)
device		atajmicron	# JMicron
#device		atamarvell	# Marvell
#device		atamicron	# Micron
#device		atanational	# National
#device		atanetcell	# NetCell
#device		atanvidia	# nVidia
#device		atapromise	# Promise
#device		ataserverworks	# ServerWorks
#device		atasiliconimage	# Silicon Image Inc. (SiI) (formerly CMD)
#device		atasis		# Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.(SiS)
#device		atavia		# VIA Technologies Inc.

# ATA options
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID	# Static device numbering
options		ATA_CAM

# SCSI peripherals
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		ch		# SCSI media changers
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		sa		# Sequential Access (tape etc)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
device		ses		# SCSI Environmental Services (and SAF-TE)

# AHCI
device ahci

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		psm		# PS/2 mouse

device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer

device		vga		# VGA video card driver

device		splash		# Splash screen and screen saver support

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device		sc

# PCCARD (PCMCIA) support
# PCMCIA and cardbus bridge support
#device		cbb		# cardbus (yenta) bridge
#device		pccard		# PC Card (16-bit) bus
#device		cardbus		# CardBus (32-bit) bus

# Serial (COM) ports
device		uart		# Generic UART driver

# Parallel port
device		ppc
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
device		lpt		# Printer
device		plip		# TCP/IP over parallel
device		ppi		# Parallel port interface device
#device		vpo		# Requires scbus and da

# If you've got a "dumb" serial or parallel PCI card that is
# supported by the puc(4) glue driver, uncomment the following
# line to enable it (connects to sio, uart and/or ppc drivers):
#device		puc

# Wireless NIC cards
device		wlan		# 802.11 support
options 	IEEE80211_DEBUG	# enable debug msgs
options 	IEEE80211_AMPDU_AGE # age frames in AMPDU reorder q's
options 	IEEE80211_SUPPORT_MESH	# enable 802.11s draft support
device		wlan_wep	# 802.11 WEP support
device		wlan_ccmp	# 802.11 CCMP support
device		wlan_tkip	# 802.11 TKIP support
device		wlan_amrr	# AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
device		an		# Aironet 4500/4800 802.11 wireless NICs.
device		ath		# Atheros pci/cardbus NIC's
device		ath_hal		# pci/cardbus chip support
options 	AH_SUPPORT_AR5416	# enable AR5416 tx/rx descriptors
device		ath_rate_sample	# SampleRate tx rate control for ath
device		ral		# Ralink Technology RT2500 wireless NICs.
device		wi		# WaveLAN/Intersil/Symbol 802.11 wireless NICs.

# Pseudo devices.
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		vlan		# 802.1Q VLAN support
device		tun		# Packet tunnel.
device		pty		# BSD-style compatibility pseudo ttys
device		md		# Memory "disks"
device		gif		# IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
device		faith		# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device		firmware	# firmware assist module

# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
#device		udbp		# USB Double Bulk Pipe devices
device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
device		ukbd		# Keyboard
device		ulpt		# Printer
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		ums		# Mouse
device		urio		# Diamond Rio 500 MP3 player
# USB Serial devices
device		uark		# Technologies ARK3116 based serial adapters
device		ubsa		# Belkin F5U103 and compatible serial adapters
device		uftdi		# For FTDI usb serial adapters
device		uipaq		# Some WinCE based devices
device		uplcom		# Prolific PL-2303 serial adapters
device		uslcom		# SI Labs CP2101/CP2102 serial adapters
device		uvisor		# Visor and Palm devices
device		uvscom		# USB serial support for DDI pocket's PHS
# USB Ethernet, requires miibus
#device		aue		# ADMtek USB Ethernet
#device		axe		# ASIX Electronics USB Ethernet
#device		cdce		# Generic USB over Ethernet
#device		cue		# CATC USB Ethernet
#device		kue		# Kawasaki LSI USB Ethernet
#device		rue		# RealTek RTL8150 USB Ethernet
#device		udav		# Davicom DM9601E USB
# USB Wireless
device		rum		# Ralink Technology RT2501USB wireless NICs
device		uath		# Atheros AR5523 wireless NICs
device		ural		# Ralink Technology RT2500USB wireless NICs
device		zyd		# ZyDAS zb1211/zb1211b wireless NICs

# FireWire support
device		firewire	# FireWire bus code
#device		sbp		# SCSI over FireWire (Requires scbus and da)
device		fwe		# Ethernet over FireWire (non-standard!)
device		fwip		# IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
device		dcons		# Dumb console driver
device		dcons_crom	# Configuration ROM for dcons
```


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 2, 2010)

It is possible the CD has some sort of copy protection.


----------



## tim-m89 (May 7, 2010)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> It is possible the CD has some sort of copy protection.



Is this true? dd becomes unusable but it mounts fine and then using mkisofs on the files gives me an iso that works fine. By the way it is a cdrom that came free in a mcd's kids meal and my brother doesn't have a cd drive in his windows machine so I created an iso using mkisofs and it mounted and ran fine using poweriso. The cdrom has like a song, wallpaper, ringtone and screensaver and seems an unlikely place to put copy protection.

If it has copy protection then I would also be interested in the answer to this question (unanswered at time of writing).

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (May 7, 2010)

I think, that dd, and mount should be enhanced....
few days ago I was backing up some of my cd's from books that I bough, and I couldn't dd one very good cd.
I inserted it in linux, and dd worked just fine. maybe freebsd dd isn't as aggressive when it encounters an error?


----------

